# A Real Hero



## Disco (Apr 23, 2004)

Pat Tillman.............Former Pro Football player that gave up a career and money to follow a higher calling. At age 27 was killed in the Iraq/Afghanistan fighting the other day. He joined the Army to be with his brother after 9/11. Some may feel or think that what he did, giving up fame and money, was a foolish thing to do. All I can say is, that the man followed his heart and that to me is the true essence of a warrior. I bow my head and give thanks for the many people who are over there in harms way, directly or indirectly trying to safegard our freedoms and way of life. May God Bless and keep each and everyone of them. 

With much respect and admiration
Mike Dunn (aka Disco)  :asian:


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 23, 2004)

amen


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 23, 2004)

RIP


*.* 

     :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 23, 2004)

.

 :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 23, 2004)

I read what he gave up to go...I don't know if I could do that.  He had the heart and soul of a hero.

RIP good sir. :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I read what he gave up to go...I don't know if I could do that.  He had the heart and soul of a hero.
> 
> RIP good sir. :asian:


 Yes, I did my time in the military and to be honest don't know if I would have given that much up even in peace time.  My sincerest regards and respect go out to the memory of Mr. Tillman.   :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2004)

.


----------



## Tgace (Apr 23, 2004)

DEDICATED TO ALL FALLEN COMRADES 


We will always remember Just a common Soldier 

He was getting old and paunchy and his hair was falling fast 
And he sat around the Legion telling stories of the past. 
Of a war he had fought in and the deeds that he had done 
In his exploits with his buddies:  they were heroes, every one. 
And though sometimes to his neighbours, his tales became a joke. 
All his Legion buddies listened, for they knew whereof he spoke. 
But we'll hear his tales no longer, for old Bill has passed away 
And the world's a littler poorer, for a soldier died today. 

He will not be mourned by many, just his children and his wife, 
For he lived an ordinary and quite uneventful life. 
Held a job and raised a family, quietly going his own way, 
And the world won't note his passing, though a soldier died today. 

When politicians leave this earth, their bodies lie in state, 
While thousands note their passing and proclaim that they were great. 
Papers tell their whole life stories from the times that they were young. 
But the passing of a soldier goes unnoticed and unsung. 

Is the greatest contribution to the welfare of our land, 
A guy who breaks his promises and cons his fellow man? 
Or the ordinary fellow who, in times of war and strife, 
Goes off to serve his Country and offers up his life? 

A politician's stipend and the style in which he lives, 
Are sometimes disproportionate to the service that he gives. 
While the ordinary soldier, who offered up his all, 
Is paid off with a medal and, perhaps, a pension small. 

It's so easy to forget them, for it was so long ago, 
That the old "Bills" or our Country went to battle, but we know 
It was not the politician, with their compromise and ploys, 
Who won for us the freedom that our Country now enjoys. 

Should you find yourself in danger with your enemies at hand, 
Would you want a politician with her ever-shifting stand? 
Or would you prefer a soldier who has sworn to defend 
His home, his kin and Country and would fight until the end? 

He is just a common soldier and his ranks are growing thin, 
But his presence should remind us we may need his life again. 
For when Countries are in conflict, then we find the soldier's part 
Is to clean up all the troubles that the politicians start. 

If we cannot do him honour while he's here to hear the praise 
Then at least let's give homage at the ending of his days. 
Perhaps just a simple headline in a paper that would say, 
Our country is in mourning, for a soldier died today. 

-Larry Vaincourt.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Apr 23, 2004)

This is the mark of a true hero: Giving up what benefits yourself in favor of what is good for your community or country.


----------



## ob2c (Apr 23, 2004)

My respects and gratitude to Pat Tillman, and all who've given their lives to make us safer. Good job, sir, now rest in well deserved peace.


----------



## Ender (Apr 24, 2004)

A true hero.

Not many would lay it all on the line for their principles. Which reminds me of and old saying: "If your principles aren't worth dying for, then they aren't worth living for either"

RIP.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 24, 2004)

From a veteran, a slow and precise salute. Thank you Pat Tillman for standing up for what you believed in, and for defending the rights of those who may have disagreed with you.

Respectfully,
Bill Parsons
USAF


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 24, 2004)

.

:asian:


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 25, 2004)

Sua Sponte Bro.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 25, 2004)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I did my time in the military and to be honest don't know if I would have given that much up even in peace time.  My sincerest regards and respect go out to the memory of Mr. Tillman.   :asian:



I agree also.

Respects :asian:


----------



## Taimishu (Apr 26, 2004)

At the gates of heaven
To St Peter he will tell
One more soldier reporting sir
I've served my time in hell.

David Redford-Green Capt (ret) BAOR


----------



## Nightingale (May 6, 2004)

This post bothers me.

It bothers me because for some reason, it seems as though, to be recognized as a hero, someone's gotta die or give up some kind of great opportunity, or both.  Soldiers don't have to be dead to be heroes.

Every soldier who's ever served our country is a hero.  Every person who's written their signature on their enlistment papers or reported when their draft number was called.  Every parent who's had to leave a child at home in order to follow the orders they're given.  Every son or daughter who's left their parents behind.  Every person who raises a gun in defense of the USA, so those at home can sleep without fear.  Every member of the armed forces who've never even held a weapon, but instead weilds a holy book or a medic's kit.    Every single person who's answered the call to serve their country in uniform is a hero.  Every one.


----------



## Taimishu (May 7, 2004)

Nightingale agreed, but then so are the familys at home and the factory workers who supply them and so on. Where do you stop?
In my opinion  as an exserviceman from a country that no longer has conscription, everyone who volunteers when they dont have to is a hero.
It matters not if they are famous, rich, or the enemy.
It is quite common for countries to have someone who stands for all the servicemen who die in service, the unknown sokdier is one such.
In this case it is a famous sportsman, I have no problem with that and he did pay the price exactly the same as the poorest grunt.

Ex service people will understand what I am trying to say, for the rest be grateful that people will die for what they believe in and remember that to the other side we are the enemy. Their service people are heros to them.

Sorry for rambling on.

David


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 7, 2004)

This is so refreshing to read all of these wonderful replies to this thread,especially after hearing,seeing and reading so many negative news articles about our troops.There are some who trash Pat Tillman's memory for their own gain,just like that cartoonist who was pulled from msnbc.I think it's discracefull to disrespect anyone who has died in the prosess of defending our country.As an ex-serviceman myself,it makes my blood boil when I hear anything like what some have said about Pat Tillman or any other serviceman.


----------



## marshallbd (May 10, 2004)

Disco said:
			
		

> Pat Tillman.............Former Pro Football player that gave up a career and money to follow a higher calling. At age 27 was killed in the Iraq/Afghanistan fighting the other day. He joined the Army to be with his brother after 9/11. Some may feel or think that what he did, giving up fame and money, was a foolish thing to do. All I can say is, that the man followed his heart and that to me is the true essence of a warrior. I bow my head and give thanks for the many people who are over there in harms way, directly or indirectly trying to safegard our freedoms and way of life. May God Bless and keep each and everyone of them.
> 
> With much respect and admiration
> Mike Dunn (aka Disco)  :asian:


Disco:  Well Spoken....

To all my Brothers in Arms:  God Speed..... :asian:


----------



## marshallbd (May 10, 2004)

Tgace said:
			
		

> DEDICATED TO ALL FALLEN COMRADES
> 
> 
> We will always remember Just a common Soldier
> ...


Thank you for this posting.... :asian:


----------

